# Do yo use a chamois? Can you add them to mountain bike shorts?



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm considering getting mountain bike specific shorts and a chamois seems to be the thing that makes them bike specific.

But I was looking at the race face ambush, thinking I liked them but they dont say anything about a having a chamois, do you have to buy them seperate or do some shorts just not have that?

I've seen others like this which makes me wonder how worth having a chamois really is, if mountain bike companies are selling mountain bike shorts without them, you know?

Also, I like the mountain bike baggies because they are still sort of casual and I wont feel too strange going into stores or bars with them. Does having a chamois change their general walk-around comfort a lot?


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

If you go for longer rides then a chamois can make a big difference in comfort. On the other hand everyone is different. Some people are able to do 6 hour rides wearing gym shorts while others wouldn't ever think of getting on the bike without padded shorts.

You get used to wearing shorts with a chamois. It's no big deal.

Some mountain biking shorts have a removable chamois, some have a non-removable chamois and some have no chamois at all. The most expensive ones do tend to have them. Many riders, including myself, choose to wear padded road bike (lycra) shorts and mountain bike baggies (or any other type of long shorts) without a chamois on top. The chamois in road bike shorts tend to be of a better quality and in the end the combination is usually cheaper. Also, chamois wear out and if you wear lycra road shorts with baggies on top then you can just replace the lycra shorts ever so often.

Remember that you wear the chamois liner of mb shorts or chamois padded road shorts without underwear. And naturally you want to wash them after every use.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

jbourne84 said:


> I'm considering getting mountain bike specific shorts and a chamois seems to be the thing that makes them bike specific.
> 
> But I was looking at the race face ambush, thinking I liked them but they dont say anything about a having a chamois, do you have to buy them seperate or do some shorts just not have that?
> 
> ...


Most DH shorts don't come with a liner, but most trail-oriented MTB baggy shorts have a padded liner, here's an example:
\Fox Ranger Short 2015 | detachable Pro Form chamois liner
but you can buy liners separately if your shorts don't have one.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

After riding all sorts of 'disciplines' from BMX to XC to DH to road for the last 10 years, my general outlook is buy good road shorts. Then buy MTB baggy shorts without liners. It's more expensive, yes. But it's more versatile and you can get exactly what you want. For DH days I wear my baggies. For XC days, I wear the same baggies, WITH a chamois. For BMX or dirt jumps or super short trail rips, I wear the baggies alone. For road or CX days, I wear the road shorts alone.

As mentioned, some guys don't rock em and can ride my tail off. But for every 1 of those guys, you'll find 10 guys who swear by a good chamois. I had a buddy new to riding, he was struggling to ride more than 5 miles. Once he got a pair of good padded shorts, he was off! Blown away at the difference it made. But, your own decision, personal preference, yada yada. Good luck!


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

I assume people like to buy the chamois separately, which is why baggies are sold without them, not that you don't need the chamois. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

For actual bike riding, get a pair of good bibs and throw whatever Fox/RaceFace/TLD clown suit you want on top of them.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

^^^^ +1 for bibs and whatever.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

I have some padded spandex biking shorts I have bought by themselves, and some that came with the baggie shorts. For the ones that came with the baggies, there is a way to attach them, which I did at first, but decided there is just no need, and in the end I wear whatever with which ever. As for future purchases (I have three sets, but that does not always leave a clean set between washes) If the shorts I like come with padded liners, great, if not I'll get a pair separately, total cost will make a difference. 
For riding, so much nicer with padded liner. Feels better on my sit bones, and keeps everything in its place. Tooling around the neighborhood with the kids, I won't bother, but pretty much any other ride I will have them on.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Bib shorts, anything else is garbage in comparison.


----------



## nefariousvw (Jan 29, 2015)

I've always worn chamois' under my baggy shorts but just recently switched to bibs. Man what a difference the bibs make. More comfortable, better selection and doubles my available riding clothes. Bib/Baggy for the trail/all mountain days and bib only for my commute/XC days.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I have been riding road bikes for up to about 50 miles at a time, and chamois vs no chamois makes no difference to me. 

I have both kinds of shorts, and I don't specifically try to put on chamois shorts for longer rides.

Also that Butt lube for chamois is just gross and I have never had chaffing except once when I ran a marathon.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I both road and mtb, so I use my newest road shorts under baggies for long rides and my old ones that are a big saggy and beat up for shorter rides. The padded shorts that come with baggies tend to be pretty lame, so it's better if you get them seperately anyway. Wash the lycra every time, the outers whenever.

Bibs are great, but spendy. 

Butt butter for long rides or for multiday rides. It's not just lube for reducing friction, it's also an antiseptic of sorts, both of which help immensely with avoiding saddle sores.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

If you got fat legs that rub when you pedal then you need bibs or chamois.

If you ride road then you prob dont have legs that rub together cause you are a toned machine.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Bibs under baggies work for me. This way I rotate bibs so I always use freshly washed ones, while the baggies may see a few rides before getting washed.

Another plus is that you can layer according to conditions, so depending on temps I use padded lycra shorts , normal short bibs or some 3/4 legged ones from autumn on. I have two pairs of baggie shorts, one is very lightweight with only a couple pockets etc (hot days or short rides) the other heavier, more abrasion resistant with more pockets.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Bibs have never worked for me. I have several high-end pairs and they're just not as comfortable as my regular padded shorts which I wear under baggies.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jbourne84 said:


> I'm considering getting mountain bike specific shorts and a chamois seems to be the thing that makes them bike specific.
> 
> But I was looking at the race face ambush, thinking I liked them but they dont say anything about a having a chamois, do you have to buy them seperate or do some shorts just not have that?
> 
> ...


I will cut a chamois out of MTB shorts if they come with one and throw them away. I try to buy shorts without liners as they are useless to me and I don't want to pay for something I'm just going to toss out. I hate wearing diapers.

To answer your bigger question you do not need a chamois if your saddle fits your body well and you don't have anything unusual going on medically.

I do not have an iron butt. I used to suffer greatly with or without a chamois until I found some saddles that worked for me.

Now I'm good for about 10-12hrs per day every day for a month plus with no issues. I don't use liner, chamois, cream or lotions down there. Just unlined shorts and synthetic boxer briefs with minimal seams.


----------

